# COMPETITION TIME! 1,000,000 to be won.



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys, a bit of Christmas fun for you all and a chance to get your hands on a million credits! 2nd place prize of 200k credits and a 3rd place of 100k credits!!

Here's how it's going to work;

I want you to find 1 photo that sums up EVERYTHING you love about MMA and accompany it with 1 or 2 sentences on why.

*Rules*

1 - Only one entry per member.
2 - Please credit the original website you got the image from.
3 - I'll let this run until I think it's not getting much traffic then I'll pick a winner.
4 - 10,000 credits will be awarded per entry.
5 - Use the following format for your entries.



> _credit: www.cagepotato.com_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck everyone!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Credit: http://mmacagechatter.com










Amazing, brutal and grueling fights in which the two combatants show nothing but respect for each other.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Source: http://www.mmaconvert.com/2011/01/07/frankie-edgar-vs-gray-maynard-iii-frank-mir-vs-roy-nelson-likely-for-ufc-130/

The willpower Edgar showed in both Edgar-Maynard 2 and 3 epitomises what a true fighter is: Having the heart and mental strength to battle through obstacles.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't need the credits, just thought it would be fun to participate.










Along the same lines as M.C. It's just a sport, they go out there and put it all on the line, and then show massive respect for one another afterwards.

Credit: http://fightlinker.com/author/dick/page/7/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Credit: http://p2.trrsf.com.br/ (I suppose...Google though? )

This is a fight...this is my description.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Clyde, you missed your description and credit


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Some good entries so far guys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this is a contact sport

http://mma-bjj-muaythaimumbai.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/mma-rules.jpg


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

add your credit please bud.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Graceful in victory, graceful in defeat. MMA is just a sport.

*Source: MMAFighting.com*

(Guess where my sig came from?)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Smacking talking is one thing, winning is another. A mouth doesn't win a fight, skill does!

Source: http://www.cagepotato.com/labor-day-fight-video-party-silva-jones-henderson-more/


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

United they stand, United they fall. MMA *is* a team sport.

Credit: blackbeltclub.net


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

.....


> _credit: http://mma-fights.co.uk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah look where Gabriel Gonzaga is now and where Cro Cop is now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on guys, let's have a few more entries for this, its a potential easy million creds!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When is the deadline?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Just when I think we've got enough entries o r when people stop entering. Probably give it til the new year.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Credit:
http://www.deliberationroom.com/?attachment_id=1348









MMA where size means *nothing*.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish I had made this my entry now, just seen it when browsing around, insane...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was a funny fight!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure the name of the site. Just did image search. Here is the link.
http://img.neeerd.com/37457/37457-11-wanderlei-silva-mi-idolo.jpg










My two all time favorite fighters go toe-to-toe. Legends, warriors and two of the best ever. True fighters.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MMA is awesome. We have a ninja. 










Credit. insidemma.com


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Source: mmaweekly.com










_MMA = Never give up, everything is possible!_


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was definitely the case in that fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

some great entries!

Gonna introduce a 2nd place prize of 200k credits and a 3rd place of 100k credits!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's a few nice consolations.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*And The Winners Are....*

Thanks for all the entries guys, it was really tough to pick the winners, and in fact, I couldnt decide between 2 entries for 3rd place so I gave a tie and you'll both receive the prize!!

*1st Place* - Winning 1,000,000c is:




kickstar said:


> Source: mmaweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*2nd Place* - Winning 200,000c is:





IcemanCometh said:


> Credit:
> http://www.deliberationroom.com/?attachment_id=1348
> 
> 
> ...



*3rd Place* - Each Winning 100,000c are:






UFC_OWNS said:


> this is a contact sport
> 
> http://mma-bjj-muaythaimumbai.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/mma-rules.jpg





LizaG said:


> United they stand, United they fall. MMA *is* a team sport.
> 
> Credit: blackbeltclub.net



thanks for taking part everyone!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm iffy about the Big Nog Silva pic but I agree with all the other ones.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm iffy about the Big Nog Silva pic but I agree with all the other ones.


Well that's ok, You didnt have to pick the winners :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is certainly true. It was a fun competition though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, t here's plenty more where that came from, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I admit my chosen pic wasn't exactly exciting, but thanks for picking it to win something


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The competition is still going on?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> The competition is still going on?


Err... No. :thumbsup:


I'll fire up a new one in a while on a different subject, similar idea.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea, I won...:thumbsup:

Tnx Killz for credits.:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok that sounds like a plan.


----------

